# TruckCraft TC-131 Deicer Dump Insert Spreader



## Bowrider (Dec 26, 2004)

For sale is a TruckCraft TC131 Salt Spreader. I purchased it from a truck dealer. I dont think it has ever been used. We sold our dump trailer and never installed it. It has been stored inside in a dry area.
New these are $5000.00 plus. I would take $2000.00 for it. I am in the Albany NY area


----------



## Ladderman (May 30, 2021)

Bowrider said:


> For sale is a TruckCraft TC131 Salt Spreader. I purchased it from a truck dealer. I dont think it has ever been used. We sold our dump trailer and never installed it. It has been stored inside in a dry area.
> New these are $5000.00 plus. I would take $2000.00 for it. I am in the Albany NY area
> View attachment 212742
> View attachment 212743
> ...


Is this still available, my name is John and I'm interested in purchasing.
My number is 410-808-2116


----------



## Bowrider (Dec 26, 2004)

Ladderman said:


> Is this still available, my name is John and I'm interested in purchasing.
> My number is 410-808-2116


Hello John
Yes this is still available. I was holding it for someone but they have not picked it up. I will call you


----------



## Bowrider (Dec 26, 2004)

Anybody have interest in this?? I am flexible on the price!


----------

